# Ed's N Scale



## Big Ed

Thanks to Xatt's kid (little Stan?) I went on a hunt for my N scale stuff which was scattered here and there in the dark gloomy confines of my dungeon. ( sort of like an Easter egg hunt)

My HO scale are all packed nice as is my most of my O (somewhat)

I have been putting off the job of gathering all of my N which was in small bags and different boxes all over. 

Thanks to little Stan, who wanted to see a freight train! Not just engines rolling down the rail! 
They are going to be all together for easy access in some new totes.:thumbsup:

How much you think it is worth, for all the stuff here minus a few CNJRR engines and cars?
It was a package deal delivered free to me at my house from 60 miles away, free delivery for a six pack of Bud that is.



















Some more rolling stock and a box of engines.









These HO buildings got thrown the deal in with the N. I am wondering if the yellow building on the layout is HO? It seems to work with the N if it is.
I placed very carefully, all the rolling stock in this box I have most of the jewel cases and they need to be packed proper.


----------



## Big Ed

I have a few unfinished kits, though a few are repeats of what I have already.


----------



## Big Ed

I need to go over and weather and re-weather some of the buildings I got.


----------



## Steve441

Wow - Nice Selection of Stuff Ed - It's worth Large indeed! - Steve


----------



## N-gauged

That is a crap load of stuff.
Will you be selling any of it?
I'm about to start on an n-scale layout and I need pretty much everything.

How much do I think it's worth... A least a G probably.
And that's probably a low estimate.
​


----------



## Xnats

Holy Toledo Big Ed  that is a lot on n scale stuff :thumbsup: Were looking at well over 2k here and you got it for free  sweet deal. 
You do know, you open a can of worms on this one though 
The Peanut Gallery kindly ask Big Ed to line all the rolling stock and engines up so you can post better pictures for our enjoyment  :laugh: 
Wait, that might be a bad idea. Somehow I got stuck buying a new tanker car because we only had one. Seems, little stan wants a full load like Ed's video has :dunno: :laugh:
If anything - your signature sure is true. _never enough room for all the trains :thumbsup:_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think since he got them free, they should be represented in the *Random Act of Kindness* thread.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think since he got them free, they should be represented in the *Random Act of Kindness* thread.


I got them delivered for free, I did trade something for them.

It is posted here somewhere, I can't find it now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> I got them delivered for free, I did trade something for them.


What a kind word? 



> It is posted here somewhere, I can't find it now.


Right, a likely story. :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Holy Jeez, Ed ... it's THE MOTHER LOAD!!! You've been holding out on us with this stash of N stuff. Yowee! What fun!

Glad it's beginning to see the light of day again.

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

damn now thats a haul... wanna send some of that carefully packed rolling stock my way? lolz.


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> I got them delivered for free, I did trade something for them.
> 
> It is posted here somewhere, I can't find it now.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> What a kind word?
> 
> Right, a likely story. :laugh:


I remember now, the traded item began with the G word.


----------



## Big Ed

nsr_civic said:


> damn now thats a haul... wanna send some of that carefully packed rolling stock my way? lolz.


At the moment nothing for sale.



tjcruiser said:


> Holy Jeez, Ed ... it's THE MOTHER LOAD!!! You've been holding out on us with this stash of N stuff. Yowee! What fun!
> 
> Glad it's beginning to see the light of day again.
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


You should see my S collection.



Xnats said:


> I remember now, the traded item began with the G word.


I went back and searched for my post about the trade John, but for some reason I can only search so far back. 

I can't search all my posts I have ever made?:thumbsdown:
my big sis gave me the layout this picture,
trains included, she was moving her loss my gain.









All the rest I traded my nephew a 1938 single shot Springfield 22 rifle and an I think it was a 1948 shotgun. worth estimate $300

he bought most of the N stuff new, paid around $3000
plus he threw all the HO he had in too.
plus a bunch of books and magazines
I think it was around 65 engines and around 250 rolling stock.

The picture with the cars thrown in the box were fairly neat till I accidentally kicked the box.hwell: 

What you don't see is a bunch of cars and trucks, people, trees, street lights, crossing gates and scenery stuff he threw in.( plus stuff I forgot.)

He even gave me all kinds of small tools he had for working on them.

Threw in sheets of styrene along with styrene for piping. A bunch of modeling wood too.

A ton of track, LEDS, switches,electric wires,toggle switches etc.

A couple, 3 I think transformers and like I said, stuff I forgot.


And he delivered it from 60 miles away for a 6 pack of ice cold Bud.

if you have seen my HO collection now you know why I did not jump on that $500 HO train stuff that was recently offered.

I have enough for a while!

but there is always that voice I hear..telling me just a couple more, just a few more.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think I'd trade a couple of old guns for $3000 worth of train stuff too!  I have an Yugo SKS that I've fired once since cleaning it out of the cosmoline, what will you give me for that?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think I'd trade a couple of old guns for $3000 worth of train stuff too!  I have an Yugo SKS that I've fired once since cleaning it out of the cosmoline, what will you give me for that?











What do you have a Russian Yugo?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No man, the real thing, from Yugoslavia.


----------



## Big Ed

What kind of wood is the stock made out of?

Your selling it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Beats me, I can't really say.


----------



## tjcruiser

If that's the raw wood (i.e., without stain), it looks like maybe purpleheart to me, or perhaps a jarrah or karri. Nice.


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> Holy Toledo Big Ed  that is a lot on n scale stuff :thumbsup: Were looking at well over 2k here and you got it for free  sweet deal.
> You do know, you open a can of worms on this one though
> The Peanut Gallery kindly ask Big Ed to line all the rolling stock and engines up so you can post better pictures for our enjoyment  :laugh:
> Wait, that might be a bad idea. Somehow I got stuck buying a new tanker car because we only had one. Seems, little stan wants a full load like Ed's video has :dunno: :laugh:
> If anything - your signature sure is true. _never enough room for all the trains :thumbsup:_



As requested, there are still a bunch more in the cases. I didn't feel like taking them out.
These are just the ones that were in the "carefully"hwell: packed box in the other picture.
Notice the "professional" weathering done on some. I rib my nephew about it. 
Though some are all right others need fixing.


FOR LITTLE STAN.
Maybe he will see another type of car that he would like to add to his RR.

You only bought one tanker?! 


A TANKER TRAIN NEEDS 50 AT LEAST!:thumbsup:
Just ask your kid.




















Need more light in the dungeon.




























In the lower right hand, in front of the "weathered" blue box, is a homemade track cleaning car. 
The block on top is the weight, underneath he used cork road bed? for the cleaner? you think it works?
Must weigh 4 lbs.

There is a Choo Choo style shorty caboose and some little coal cars along side of them.


----------



## tjcruiser

"Welcome to Model Train Heads Anonymous. My name is _________, and I have a problem."


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> "Welcome to Model Train Heads Anonymous. My name is _________, and I have a problem."



:laugh::laugh:I don't have a problem!:laugh::laugh:


It is under control.


It has been tempting with all the stuff that has been offered here.
I should have picked up that $500 HO lot of stuff!
I have not bought any HO for at least a year.hwell:
Believe it or not I have not bought anything for a couple of months.


----------



## Xnats

LOL Ed that is one sweet collection you traded for. Pretty cool that a good portion of them have metal wheels. Pretty neat job on the cleaner car too, who ever made it. 
I was wondering the same thing about cork to clean the track with. I'm thinking it will work pretty well. I got a cork drying from last nights dinner I wanted to try. Even a piece of pizza box works ok. A piece of cork should last about a month with heavy use I'm thinking. I've found it is really hard to find the proper masonite/hardboard locally. To bad asbestos shingles have asbestos in them, they clean really good :laugh:
Yes Ed you should have snagged those HOs  He was a month to early and late for me  just got our return back. Those GG 1s were pretty nice hwell:


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> LOL Ed that is one sweet collection you traded for. Pretty cool that a good portion of them have metal wheels. Pretty neat job on the cleaner car too, who ever made it.
> I was wondering the same thing about cork to clean the track with. I'm thinking it will work pretty well. I got a cork drying from last nights dinner I wanted to try. Even a piece of pizza box works ok. A piece of cork should last about a month with heavy use I'm thinking. I've found it is really hard to find the proper masonite/hardboard locally. To bad asbestos shingles have asbestos in them, they clean really good :laugh:
> Yes Ed you should have snagged those HOs  He was a month to early and late for me  just got our return back. Those GG 1s were pretty nice hwell:



A piece of cork leftover from dinner?:laugh:

He put on what looks like a piece from the road bed cork.


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> A piece of cork leftover from dinner?:laugh:


On some of them there special occasions, we'll buy one of those little bottles of 3 dollar wine that cums with a cork. Ma sure gets a kick out of plunking those boogers out with her tooth  :laugh: :laugh:
If roadbed cork works so should any cork. You can even buy stick-on cork sheets, like the one to make your own coasters. I bet ya they might work good too


----------



## Big Ed

Xnats said:


> On some of them there special occasions, we'll buy one of those little bottles of 3 dollar wine that cums with a cork. Ma sure gets a kick out of plunking those boogers out with her tooth  :laugh: :laugh:
> If roadbed cork works so should any cork. You can even buy stick-on cork sheets, like the one to make your own coasters. I bet ya they might work good too


That is what he might have used as it doesn't look as thick as the cork road bed.

What do you think?
Soak it in some of my 200 proof ethanol and run it around?
Though I will need a few engines to pull it.


----------



## spevilgenius

Wow! I can only dream of finding a trade like that! I have about 5 cars and no engines yet in my n scale collection. Great stuff!


----------



## Big Ed

I am fooling around with my N scale stuff. I am finally seeing what I have. 
Why is it that I seem to remember some don't like N scale Life-Like train locomotives? 
They both seem like they are well made and they run great?
They are both powered and run great at a high speed and at a crawl.

They are Life-Like Proto's, C-liner's NYC #5006 (A unit) & #6902 (B unit) both item numbers are the same A is 920-34090 B is the same.
Strange? Can anyone tell me why?

I have both of the jewel boxes, they say Walthers, (Hobby Quality/Proto in a diamond box) on the jewel case, but you flip the locomotive over and it says Life-Like on the bottom. Is Life-Like Proto a better grade? (like a Bachman with their Spectrum line?)

On the box it says,
5-pole skewed armature
Eight-wheel drive/Eight wheel electrical pickup.
Duel machined brass flywheels.
Blackened metal wheels.


----------



## Big Ed

Here is another Life-Like, Lehigh Valley #283 (stock #7512)
An N SW9/1200 switcher.
Have the jewel case, runs great slow or fast. 










Note, if I am wrong on any ID's, someone correct me please.
I am not the best at ID'ing Diesels.
And my Nephew told me that some of the trains might be in the wrong jewels cases, so if I am wrong please, by all means correct me.


----------



## michelle

You have a nice collection there. I thought I had alot until I seen this post.


----------



## Big Ed

michelle said:


> You have a nice collection there. I thought I had alot until I seen this post.




Hey there is a house with a shade in it in my picture 

I guess you didn't ever see my HO which is all packed. 

Here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3020

That is not to mention my O which I never laid it all out to take pictures yet.
Hello my name is ED....I....am a trainaholic. 
I can't help myself!


----------



## tjcruiser

No discrimination with Big Ed, that's for sure!


----------



## Carl

Great collection.


----------



## Big Ed

So then Micotrain couplers are Kadee couplers, OK Thanks.
Carl I don't know if I am going change all the couplers yet.
With the little layout I have now with two independently powered lines, (2 transformers) I have enough cars & engines to run both on the separate tracks.
I do think somewhere in the trade I did with him he gave me a bunch of Microtrain couplers as he was swapping them all out slowly.
I have a hard enough time even putting the trains on the track let alone working on them. 

I guess my nephew liked Lehigh Valley. 

Here is a Lehigh Valley #314 it is a life Like but on the jewel case it also says Bevel too. I wonder why?
A GP 38 locomotive. I have 2 of these with of the same numbers 2, #314's.
Both run good slow and fast, I have the Jewel cases.
Both have Microtrain couplers.


----------



## Big Ed

Here is 2 other Life Like's.
Lehigh Valley # 611 Alco PA Life Like # 7078
Lehigh Valley # 609 Alco PA Life Like # 7077

Both run good fast and slow, both have Microtrains couplers, both have jewel cases.


----------



## Big Ed

Lehigh Valley #510 Life Like ( Bevel) #15010
An F7 Microtrain couplers,runs good fast and slow, have the jewel case.










Lehigh Valley #586 Life Like # 7922
FA2
runs good fast and slow Microtrain couplers, have the jewel case.
(the 586 won't focus)! :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed

A change of road names. 

CSX #6638
Rapido couplers runs good slow and fast, has a jewel case but no markings.
I got to figure out what model diesel it is. 
What do you all think? GP 38?

Edit, Yes Life like #7842, a GP38


----------



## Big Ed

Chessie System Life Like 
C&O #5091
Rapido couplers, runs good fast and slow.
I have to look to see if I have a case somewhere for it.
Model?? To be determined.


----------



## Big Ed

Just noticed that the C&O is a horrible picture.
The cab looks busted and it is actually yellow and blue, I will have to re-shoot that as the engine looks like new, not what it looks like in the picture. :dunno:


----------



## sjm9911

Nice Ed, I guess you don't discriminate! I think I might like the buildings and scenery better then the trains. Too bad it's not O scale then I'd be really jealous.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> Nice Ed, I guess you don't discriminate! I think I might like the buildings and scenery better then the trains. Too bad it's not O scale then I'd be really jealous.


The buildings on there now were all carefully placed, took around 5 mins.


----------



## sjm9911

Your in the wrong line of work ed, you could have been designing cities! Too late now I guess.


----------



## Big Ed

Edit,XXXXX


Never mind.


----------



## Big Ed

I will continue adding some more locomotives. 

I got 2 of these.
Bachmann # 9710 F-9,s.
Both run good, both powered, rapidio couplers.
One is missing a horn and the headlight is out.
Got to look to see if I have the jewels cases.

A little dusty.


----------



## Big Ed

2 Santa Fe's F7's.
Both #215
One powered one a dummy.
Run good. Rapido couplers.
Got to see if I have the jewels case, though I think these came in a box?


----------



## Big Ed

This one says Arnold series 2 on it. West Germany.
An 0-6-0?? It looks like it should have more wheels?

I don't know if the tender came with this, and it is missing some kind of pin to hook up to the tender.
Runs OK.


----------



## Big Ed

Bachmann Northern, 4-8-4, Santa Fe #3780 , with 52' 16 wheel tender.

One wheel is off the bracket is broken. No signs of life in it, dead.
This Loco looks big compared to the other N trains?


----------



## Big Ed

Bachmann B&O #98, 0-4-0 with tender.
Runs fairly good. Rapido couplers.

(One picture a little fuzzy.)


----------



## Big Ed

Get this one out of my camera.
Southern Pacific 9725, Dummy.

Runs real quiet. :thumbsup:

No markings I can see Bachmann? I got to look to see if there is a powered one in my boxes. 
Rapido couplers I think?


----------



## Big Ed

Get these out of the camera too. 
2 AT&SF's #123's 0-6-0's.
No tenders? I got to look.
Rapido couplers, both run fairly good. (or well?) I like good! 










This one is a Bachmann 0-6-0? I don't think it is marked with any name so I am just guessing..
I don't know if the tender in correct for it. So far it is about the only tender besides the B&O tender I can see in the boxes. I guess my nephew bought some of the loco's without the tenders in a junk lot?
Runs like a rocket. :thumbsup:
Headlight doesn't light maybe there is none?


----------



## Big Ed

Kato, CNJ Rail Diesel Cars, #551 & #552.
(I added some better pictures I found on a site.) 

I bought these new, I just had to have them. :smilie_daumenpos:
Micro couplers, directional lighting, have the jewel cases and master box, runs real strong.


----------



## Ranger

nice!!


----------



## Big Ed

Bachmann 4-4-0 Jupiter, rapido couplers, runs but jumps off the rail sometimes, no jewel case ( but got it on my to look for list, I guess a lot of Bachmann just had a box?)


----------



## Big Ed

Here is a Bachmann 2-8-0 #2019 Consolidation Reading RR, Runs real good, rapido couplers have the card board box it came in.
Headlight works.

You can't see it with the naked eye too much but man the dust shows up in the picture!

As I look at each one I am cleaning the wheels and oiling them before I put them in their case. I guess I should have cleaned the outsides too.


----------



## Big Ed

I will add this one with questions??????
Maybe someone will know? :dunno:
(maybe someone will reply?)hwell:

First question,
1, What model diesel is this? (I suck at ID'ing diesels!)
2, See the cab it has a window, what would the other window be for at the other end? It doesn't look to be for an engineer? 
If it is I don't see how he/she could see from it unless he/ she hangs half way out the window. 
Maybe for fresh air to get into the motor?
3, It is a Trix model, marked West Germany. Does Trix go by another name too?

Trix, West Germany #576 ( ) got rapido's, runs good, a good train for re-paint and CNJ decals. :smilie_daumenpos: (got to look for a jewel case)


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice fleet, Ed. I don't know about the diesel. Give that 2-8-0 a little dusting, will ya'?!? What' sticking down behind the rear-most drive wheel???

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Nice fleet, Ed. I don't know about the diesel. Give that 2-8-0 a little dusting, will ya'?!? What' sticking down behind the rear-most drive wheel???
> 
> TJ


I don't know I will have to look.
If you go back in the thread the 3283 has something sticking down too?

Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=218058&postcount=46


Definitely I should have cleaned the dust off.
But they do give them a weathered look, my nephew did that on purpose to a lot of his N.
It might be painted on for all I know but I think it is just dust, as before he moved and took apart the layout it sat around for a long time.

He had a layout with 2 sheets of 4x8 on each side with a 3x6 connecting them in the middle.

I wish I had gotten his N stuff before he tossed the layout, I would have took them too!


----------



## haphall

An impressive lot of stuff for sure. Who made that 6-stall engine house? I need one of those in HO.


----------



## Big Ed

haphall said:


> An impressive lot of stuff for sure. Who made that 6-stall engine house? I need one of those in HO.


I don't know as I got it that way. It might have a name inside?
I would look but that is packed away right now and as it is bigger then the rest, so I most likely put on the bottom of the box for packing.


----------



## rrgrassi

That diesel looks like a U boat. Could mot tell you is it is a U25, U30, or U33. It would be a "C" due to the trucks.


----------



## Big Ed

rrgrassi said:


> That diesel looks like a U boat. Could mot tell you is it is a U25, U30, or U33. It would be a "C" due to the trucks.


Yes, Thanks, it is one of those, maybe a U33c?
The one window? Would that be for an engineer there?
I don't see how he would see. 

I also see that Marklin bought out Trix assets in 1997?

It would still look good as a CNJ special.
Green with yellow stripes.:thumbsup:


----------



## eljefe

big ed said:


> I will add this one with questions??????
> Maybe someone will know? :dunno:
> (maybe someone will reply?)hwell:
> 
> First question,
> 1, What model diesel is this? (I suck at ID'ing diesels!)


It's hard to be certain from the angles, but I'm pretty sure this is a General Electric locomotive. The closet match looks like the U23C, or possibly the U30C.

http://www.google.com/search?q=u23c+locomotive


----------



## Big Ed

eljefe said:


> It's hard to be certain from the angles, but I'm pretty sure this is a General Electric locomotive. The closet match looks like the U23C, or possibly the U30C.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=u23c+locomotive


I think this is it here,
























You can see the Conrail 576 under the black and you can see it once used to be blue.
Missing the steps on the one corner.
The only thing the picture of the blue one said was Diesel locomotive, but that is the same one.


Now, what about the window I am asking about?
Anyone know if that was for an engineer? 
Not the cab side the other side on the long nose. 

It doesn't look like they would be able to see anything from there?


----------



## eljefe

That "window" doesn't appear to show up on many of the U23C photos I see. Where it is visible, it looks like a typical vent or duct for the engine. It's interesting that the Trix or Minitrix models that come up show this as a cutout hole even though other similar vents are just molded into the plastic. Perhaps they needed this to get some airflow inside the shell?


----------



## Big Ed

YEH.....A Jersey boy won Sonoma. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rrgrassi

big ed said:


> Yes, Thanks, it is one of those, maybe a U33c?
> The one window? Would that be for an engineer there?
> I don't see how he would see.
> 
> I also see that Marklin bought out Trix assets in 1997?
> 
> It would still look good as a CNJ special.
> Green with yellow stripes.:thumbsup:


Yes it would. In fact, I did see a video on the CNJ and the NJ Transit using U Boats. It was on RFD-TV about a year ago. 

I think Marklin did buy out Trix. I could not tell you about the windows...good luck getting the paint off of them!!!


----------



## Big Ed

rrgrassi said:


> Yes it would. In fact, I did see a video on the CNJ and the NJ Transit using U Boats. It was on RFD-TV about a year ago.
> 
> I think Marklin did buy out Trix. I could not tell you about the windows...good luck getting the paint off of them!!!



I wouldn't care if they ran them or not, to me all trains look good painted CNJ. :smilie_daumenpos:


I was reading something on another site and he said he boiled off the paint?
I never heard of boiling off paint?

Anyone ever boil paint off a plastic shell?


----------



## Carl

Not sure "boiling" paint off is a good idea if the shell is plastic. Good old 96% IPA should to the trick without too much distortion.

That front coupler really needs to go. The Micro-Train Z scale coupler would look great.


----------



## Big Ed

Carl said:


> Not sure "boiling" paint off is a good idea if the shell is plastic. Good old 96% IPA should to the trick without too much distortion.
> 
> That front coupler really needs to go. The Micro-Train Z scale coupler would look great.


That is what he said "after boiling". 
96%? 
I never saw 96%, you mean maybe 99%?

Couplers? I have a bag micro train couplers, as he was in the process of changing them all before he traded the trains to me.
But, I have a hard time just seeing them let alone replacing them.:laugh:

I need a T man/epoxy man fix for the broken step.


----------



## Big Ed

I dug out my little N scale layout, changing the whole theme, and am wintering it.
Just paint right now.
My mountains had a red tone to them, I added 2 shades of brown, then started with my white.

I will make up some plaster drifts, and add to the tunnels portal.
I made some small drifts with the paint but you can't see them in the pictures.


What I am going to add to the middle is up in the air for now.
If you go to the start of this thread you can see what I have to pick from.
With the buildings I have now, I could fill this layout 4 times over. 

There is a lot more to do.
Listening to the radio while painting, is better then watching her TV channels.


----------



## sjm9911

I wonder of the canned snow would look good ed. Then set it in something? They do sell like Profesional sruff for x mass treess i think that dosent rub off also. Just thought about it looking at my fake snow in my window.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> I wonder of the canned snow would look good ed. Then set it in something? They do sell like Profesional sruff for x mass treess i think that dosent rub off also. Just thought about it looking at my fake snow in my window.


There are a lot of things I could use, but some are not good for the RR, will have to research the canned snow first. But it is an option.
I have to figure out what to put in the center before winter sets in. So far I just used paint on the mountain.

All Houses? All Industry?
Probably a little of both. 
These were just tossed on. 
I have about double this amount in houses, doesn't look right with all of them on at once.  











No mater what I decide the Freight station is staying put.


----------



## traction fan

Big Ed said:


> Thanks to Xatt's kid (little Stan?) I went on a hunt for my N scale stuff which was scattered here and there in the dark gloomy confines of my dungeon. ( sort of like an Easter egg hunt)
> 
> My HO scale are all packed nice as is my most of my O (somewhat)
> 
> I have been putting off the job of gathering all of my N which was in small bags and different boxes all over.
> 
> Thanks to little Stan, who wanted to see a freight train! Not just engines rolling down the rail!
> They are going to be all together for easy access in some new totes.👍
> 
> How much you think it is worth, for all the stuff here minus a few CNJRR engines and cars?
> It was a package deal delivered free to me at my house from 60 miles away, free delivery for a six pack of Bud that is.
> View attachment 9072
> 
> 
> View attachment 9073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more rolling stock and a box of engines.
> View attachment 9074
> 
> 
> 
> These HO buildings got thrown the deal in with the N. I am wondering if the yellow building on the layout is HO? It seems to work with the N if it is.
> I placed very carefully, all the rolling stock in this box I have most of the jewel cases and they need to be packed proper.
> View attachment 9075


Ed;

Fishing tackle boxes make good containers for N-scale cars & locomotives The one in the photos is made by Plano. Home Depot also caries some general storage tote boxes with handles that can hold N-scale equipment.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Big Ed

traction fan said:


> Ed;
> 
> Fishing tackle boxes make good containers for N-scale cars & locomotives The one in the photos is made by Plano. Home Depot also caries some general storage tote boxes with handles that can hold N-scale equipment.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


Is yours a 2 sided inside or single side? Is yours like mine?
Good ideal, but I would need more then their largest box.
And they are not cheap.
I bought my saltwater box back in the early 70's, might have paid $15 bucks back then, now they don't show this box but a look alike is around $70 bucks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ed, I think you need a large tank truck sitting next to the freight station.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ed, I think you need a large tank truck sitting next to the freight station.


There was one, just offloaded into a RR tanker and is heading home. Big snow storm coming so he is hauling a ss.
His buddy will be there awhile unloading paint.


----------

